# 1 fisher insta act pump



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

1 fisher insta act pump for sale 4000 psi $400 firm $25 to ship


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

new or used


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

used but have 1 new one i will sell 1 or the other new one $550


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

not for me i have your other one it is for my friend i will call him and let you now as soon as i do


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i for got u already bought one from me ok


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What does the new pump include- just the assembly, or wiring as well?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

complete pump with wiring and fittings


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a used setup on trade? Just weighing options right now.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

what do u have


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Insta act off an MM1. I'm going to put a new motor on it this weekend to see if it speeds it up, otherwise I may want your new one.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

to the top!


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Shoot! Someone could buy this and my plow and be all set! I wish i had the cash to buy this but i don't. Bump for ya!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

still have 1 brand new insta act


----------



## tjcahill1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Morrissey snow removal said:


> still have 1 brand new insta act


How much?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Look at the post dates. That post was in 2011, he may have sold it by now.


----------

